# Help downloading and WCG on Manjaro



## PaulieG (Sep 25, 2021)

I have no experience with Linux. On an impulse, I wiped one of my systems clean and installed Manjaro. I have no idea what I'm doing. Can someone help me download and install WCG on Manjaro. Explain it to me like I'm in Kindergarten.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Sep 26, 2021)

Maybe this can be helpful:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/fah-tpu-top-100.277500/post-4443004

It is about ubuntu and f@h , with install guide in the attachments.
I have no experience with linux but I guess this uses a similar approach. Good luck anyways.


----------



## kacperoo29 (Sep 26, 2021)

https://wiki.archlinux.org/title/BOINC 





						Folding@home - ArchWiki
					






					wiki.archlinux.org
				



Arch wiki is your friend.


----------

